# Hiring Test for Hunter EMS Bay Shore



## Lfd128 (Aug 10, 2012)

On that topic, anyone know what the hiring test for hunter end is all about?


----------



## MMiz (Aug 10, 2012)

Moved post to EMS Employment.


----------



## RiderMedic (Aug 10, 2012)

Lfd128 said:


> On that topic, anyone know what the hiring test for hunter end is all about?



Do you mean Hunter EMS in Bay Shore?


----------



## Lfd128 (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes. I've worked for a couple agency's but none ever had a written test. I was wondering what it was On


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd be willing to bet it's similar to your final in your EMT-B class or the NREMT-B test. 

Just a guess though...


----------



## RiderMedic (Aug 10, 2012)

Lfd128 said:


> Yes. I've worked for a couple agency's but none ever had a written test. I was wondering what it was On



Worked there for 5 years. Test is easy if you stayed awake during emt class. Pay is okay, expect to be held over if you work day shift. Not the best company I've worked for but far, far from the worst.


----------



## Lfd128 (Aug 10, 2012)

Lifestar is the worst


----------



## RiderMedic (Aug 10, 2012)

Lfd128 said:


> *Deathstar* is the worst



Fixed.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 13, 2012)

Lfd128 said:


> Lifestar is the worst




For testing or in general?


----------



## Lfd128 (Aug 13, 2012)

Life star or mora accurately death star is one of the worst companies to work for, or at least it was when I was there. Rampant direction of pt care based on billing and an administration that is so far removed from true ems that they no longer know the difference between "shall not withhold oxygen" and "every patient shall be given oxygen."  As for the testing Hunter gives a test to all perspective employees before they can be hired. Something more agency's should do.


----------



## Lfd128 (Aug 13, 2012)

RiderMedic said:


> Fixed.



How? I left less than a year ago and it was so screwed up...


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 13, 2012)

Ridermedic, 
what is the test like for Als? Multiple choice? Oral Scenarios? Just got NYC remac and am looking for employment.


----------



## Lfd128 (Aug 13, 2012)

Most likely the same as your remac.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 13, 2012)

Lfd128 said:


> How? I left less than a year ago and it was so screwed up...



Go back and read the post he quoted. They weren't saying the company is fixed.


----------



## Lfd128 (Aug 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Go back and read the post he quoted. They weren't saying the company is fixed.



I got it now. Thanks.


----------

